# Calais to Lisbon



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi guys we need to be in Lisbon for the 1st of Sept. never been this way before so i was looking for some advice.

My proposed route is Calais-Abbeyville-Rouen-Lemans-Tours-Poiters
Then stay overnight at Twin Lakes (if we can)
Bordeaux-San Sabastian-Bugos
Stay overnight at Fuentes Blancas near Bugos
Valladolid-Salamanica-Guarda-Alcanena-Carregado
Stay overnight at Alenquer Camping
Lisbon and stay at Camping Lisbon for a few weeks. 

Milage is between 400-500 miles per day which is doable. Anybody got any better routes or sites? Wife's not keen on Aries.

Anybody know whether sites will be crowded or is Sept. the end of the season.

Thanks Olley


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

G'day,

This isn't a bad trip, and you'll see some good scenery on the way.

The North coast of Spain is worth a detour around the Picos de Europa in Asturias.

The end of August seems to us to be switch off time for the continental holidaymakers, and I think you'll find the sites will have room to spare at that time.

Have a good trip

Eribiste


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't comment on route other than to say the bit in France looks logical. (We always get lost in Tours but that's another story!) We go to France for 6 - 7 weeks from mid August and never book up anywhere, so you should be OK. Do you have to rush to Lisbon or could you stay a couple of nights on some sites and enjoy the break and explore towns on the way?

Enjoy it what ever way you end up going.

Sue


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley:
I like your Brave. Have a Brave myself made in 1996. Diesel fuelled. Noticed you are going to Lisboa. Nice camping place easy to reach and very good pitches with water, sewage and electricity at each pitch. So if you have a city water connection you will be very comfortable. The shop is not worth anything so is the restaurant unless things have changed. But the public bus service is excellent. Both ways by the way. One way goes into the city the other way to the old world fair place with a very good supermarket at the end of the bus service. You should go to the Mr 10% museum. I forgot his name. He was from Armenia and made a fortune in the old days when he negotiated oil contracts in the middle east way back in the old days. He only asked for 10% for his services. The result is a museum in Lisboa. You can get there by bus. Down town Lisboa is fantastic as is the rest of Portugal. The only disadvantage is that Portugal is not around the corner even from Swizerland.Have a good trip and enjoy Lisboa.
Regards 
John Bouwens


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley:
The museum is the Calouste Gulbenkian Museum.It is unbelievable what you can collect from 10% only. Have a look yourself. We were at the Benfica football stadium also to collect shirts for our three grandsons. Another adventure in Lisboa. And of course Camoes the Portugese writer and doctor with a lot of similarity with a Dutch writer Slauerhoff who also wrote as a doctor in particular as a ship doctor in Asia. Sometimes a small world as we met another Brave owner in Scheveningen- Holland at the seaside having lunch. Anyhow we all have fun while driving and enjoying our lives despite the carbondioxyde we are emitting.
Best regards we are jealous .............maybe we are going also...........
John Bouwens


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

olley said:


> hi guys we need to be in Lisbon for the 1st of Sept. never been this way before so i was looking for some advice.
> 
> My proposed route is Calais-Abbeyville-Rouen-Lemans-Tours-Poiters
> Then stay overnight at Twin Lakes (if we can)
> ...


Hi Olley we have just done this route left here march back last week .We also stayed at Twinlakes nice site,, we stayed at Dax on a motorhome aire then went through spain via Burgos and Salamanca to Garda we stayed in a small village called Balspero just parked on the road the people were lovely so friendly waved us off in the morning lol.we then headed for Lisboa but didnt stay we went to Porto Cova a little south and parked with the motorhomes on top of the clifs ,there are 3 places for motorhome parking there .We found Portugal very Motorhome friendly we wild camped on the beaches no problem at all.We had a wonderfull time met so many nice people. We used the Airs in France all the time not the motorway ones though but small villages and towns some of them were excellent.Chateau Gauntier was absolutely beautifull lots of motorhomes by the river in the town . hope you have a lovely time we cant wait to return.We done 6050 mls .
Val


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys thanks for all the replies, been a slight change of plan, we now need to be there for monday the 10th sept. so I have booked the ferry through the CC for a very reasonable £115 return plus a not so reasonable £30 for the cat.  

We leave on the 16.30 ferry on Sunday the 2nd so loads of time to get there, question is do I drive a 100 odd miles when we get to France or park up and start in the morning? 

Olley


----------

